# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  "What is Captain America's Shield Made Of?" & More Comic Book Questions Answered

## CBR News

CSBG has an archive of comic-related questions they've answered for readers over the years, including answering what Cap's shield is made out of.


_Full article here._

----------

